# Truck drawers



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm looking to get truck drawers to go under my kennels for a full sized truck w/ topper primarily to hold shotguns. I will only be using them during hunting season.

Thinking of getting 72"x24"xH (not sure how tall to make them). I talked to Ainley. Any advice on manufacturers or design?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I wouldn't buy Truck Vault. Their design was flawed and their attitude was lousy when I brought it to their attention.

As built, you can't get the spare tire without removing the whole 200 lb unit. It's smaller than the space in an Expedition so dog hair and other stuff collects along the sides and then you can't get to it. When I complained that it wasn't custom fit as they advertised, they said ship it back at my expense ... $300.


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

Eric Johnson said:


> I wouldn't buy Truck Vault. Their design was flawed and their attitude was lousy when I brought it to their attention.
> 
> As built, you can't get the spare tire without removing the whole 200 lb unit. It's smaller than the space in an Expedition so dog hair and other stuff collects along the sides and then you can't get to it. When I complained that it wasn't custom fit as they advertised, they said ship it back at my expense ... $300.



Thanks for the reply. They are more expensive than a custom aluminum one I can get (and I bet heavier and not as durable)..


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I've often thought back to my TV decision. Had I to do it again, I'd talk to a custom kitchen cabinet maker. Show him what you want and get an estimate. It's a little out of the way as to the design but it's really not anything but a counter top with a couple of drawers. Throw some carpet on top of the unit and paint the whole thing and presto. I paid about $2200 plus shipping for my unit from TV and I bet it wouldn't cost but about $500 from a cabinet maker. My unit has held up very well but finished properly, most would.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I had a set of drawers built by Ainley and love them. Only thing I wish I had done was get the higher weight limit. I do not have a shell and sometimes take my dog box out to carry other things. I've been tempted to load a UTV but haven't. LOL 
One recommendation I have is to order with a buddy. A co-worker and I ordered at the same time, the boxes were shipped together on the same palate and saved us shipping.


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

GBUSMCR said:


> I had a set of drawers built by Ainley and love them. Only thing I wish I had done was get the higher weight limit. I do not have a shell and sometimes take my dog box out to carry other things. I've been tempted to load a UTV but haven't. LOL
> One recommendation I have is to order with a buddy. A co-worker and I ordered at the same time, the boxes were shipped together on the same palate and saved us shipping.


What height drawers did you get? I'm now thinking closer to 6" rather than 8". Right now, I'm really just wanting them for shotguns and maybe a couple boxes of shells. Again, I have to fit them under a topper.

What is their "higher weight option"? 

I'm also thinking of adding D-rings in the corners so I can chain/cable lock them to the tie downs on my truck.

What material did you get for the top?

I'm in MN so I may actually drive down to Iowa to pick them up depending on shipping costs.


Thanks for the replies and any advice.


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

Eric Johnson said:


> I've often thought back to my TV decision. Had I to do it again, I'd talk to a custom kitchen cabinet maker. Show him what you want and get an estimate. It's a little out of the way as to the design but it's really not anything but a counter top with a couple of drawers. Throw some carpet on top of the unit and paint the whole thing and presto. I paid about $2200 plus shipping for my unit from TV and I bet it wouldn't cost but about $500 from a cabinet maker. My unit has held up very well but finished properly, most would.


I've thought about building my own out of plywood, but to get decent slides (I'd need 4), I think you're already at $500 for heavy duty ball bearing ones. Then there's the added weight or wood over aluminum.


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

Eric Johnson said:


> I've often thought back to my TV decision. Had I to do it again, I'd talk to a custom kitchen cabinet maker. Show him what you want and get an estimate. It's a little out of the way as to the design but it's really not anything but a counter top with a couple of drawers. Throw some carpet on top of the unit and paint the whole thing and presto. I paid about $2200 plus shipping for my unit from TV and I bet it wouldn't cost but about $500 from a cabinet maker. My unit has held up very well but finished properly, most would.


Yeah, Ainley is about $1000 less than that (though could get closer in price with custom upgrades. I was surprised what Truck vault charges


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

MNGunner said:


> What height drawers did you get? I'm now thinking closer to 6" rather than 8". Right now, I'm really just wanting them for shotguns and maybe a couple boxes of shells. Again, I have to fit them under a topper.
> 
> What is their "higher weight option"?
> 
> ...


I went with the 8 inch drawers as do carry scoped rifles. 

For the top, I got the Rhino lining and really like. I did not put it on the sides and probably should have since I am always scooping out leaves and worry about rust. I have had the box for about 4 years so should pull it out to check it. 

I have it in a 2006 F150, the top is 12 inches high, that sits 10 inches below the bed rail. I think that might give you plenty of room under topper for crates. I should have had them install the D-rings, nice feature. The added weight capacity refers to what you want to place on top of it. They told me the capacity was 500 lbs on the top spread out. If I wanted to load something like a ATV on top, they had a option to increase the carrying capacity of the top. I don't recall what it exactly was they did. Driving would be the way to go. I would have liked to have meet them. Hope this is useful. FWIW


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I have a Truck Vault that is 12 years old and is in it's 2nd F-250. I fits and works as advertised. I really like the additional storage around the sides. It has been bullet proof and holds an enormous amount of stuff. I would definitely get one again.

Buck


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

GBUSMCR said:


> I went with the 8 inch drawers as do carry scoped rifles.
> 
> For the top, I got the Rhino lining and really like. I did not put it on the sides and probably should have since I am always scooping out leaves and worry about rust. I have had the box for about 4 years so should pull it out to check it.
> 
> I have it in a 2006 F150, the top is 12 inches high, that sits 10 inches below the bed rail. I think that might give you plenty of room under topper for crates. I should have had them install the D-rings, nice feature. The added weight capacity refers to what you want to place on top of it. They told me the capacity was 500 lbs on the top spread out. If I wanted to load something like a ATV on top, they had a option to increase the carrying capacity of the top. I don't recall what it exactly was they did. Driving would be the way to go. I would have liked to have meet them. Hope this is useful. FWIW


Very useful! Do you think I'd regret it if I only went more like 6.5" tall? I'd be laying my shotguns on their sides in cases (not upright).

Thanks again (and to everyone elsewho provided input).


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

Buck Mann said:


> I have a Truck Vault that is 12 years old and is in it's 2nd F-250. I fits and works as advertised. I really like the additional storage around the sides. It has been bullet proof and holds an enormous amount of stuff. I would definitely get one again.
> 
> Buck


Is that the standard height (maybe around 6.5")?


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

MNGunner said:


> Very useful! Do you think I'd regret it if I only went more like 6.5" tall? I'd be laying my shotguns on their sides in cases (not upright).
> 
> Thanks again (and to everyone elsewho provided input).


I would not try and guess on that one.  The 8 inches has been good for me and I would not go smaller if I re-order for next unit. One thing you might think of, is if you will be using plastic bins or something to separate/sort things. What impact would that have on drawer depth. FWIW


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

I purchased my Truck Vault 10 years ago, after I got over the price shock. This product has performed as promised. Holds a great number of my dog training items, from holding blinds to all my electronics, guns, lining poles and stake-outs. In fall It easily converts to hunting unit. Holding 4 shotguns, shells and much more. It has been transferred to 3 vehicles over this period and still looks and performs like new. It is one 
of the best decisions I have made


----------



## snookman (Jan 20, 2017)

Have any of you ever tried the "decked" truck bed boxes they advertise around a 2k weight limit on top. i have been kicking around getting something like this as well


----------



## cjames18 (Jan 31, 2018)

Try Alumilene. Just got a kennel from them and it is great.


----------

